# Under cabinet range hood suggestions?



## BlakeJ (Jan 7, 2015)

I need a range hood insert that I can hide in a cabinet above the stove and vent straight out the wall behind it. Any suggestions on what brand/model to get?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2015)

Hide?? Mostly they are visable, if you want to hide it, why not just midify something off the shelf and make it fit.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 10, 2015)

I think they all have a rear vent and a top vent. Choose the one you want to use. It will be mounted to the underside of a cabinet??? which is a common method.


----------

